# Manipulação do clima em Portugal



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2008 às 22:04)

In: 24 Horas 26/8/2008

Esta surpreendeu-me  de maneira positiva.

Xixi escrito num jornal tá demais


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2008 às 10:56)

Eu lembro-me bem das experiências feitas por cá (provavelmente as referidas de 2005). Trata-se de um método reconhecido, mas de eficácia limitada! Ou seja funciona, mas o investimento efectuado acaba por não compensar. É como contar "euros por gotas". A do xixi não conhecia, mas sinceramente... NÃO OBRIGADO! (ainda sou daqueles que gosta de andar à chuva sem guarda chuva).


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2008 às 11:12)

Nos anos 60 e 70 os americanos gastaram milhões num projecto chamado Stormfury.
O objectivo era deter ou desviar furacões. Durante algum tempo pensou-se que estava a resultar pois de vez em quando as paredes do olho de furacões intensos colapsavam dando lugar a umas novas exteriores enfraquecendo no processo.

O projecto foi finalmente cancelado em 1982 pois tinha-se chegado à conclusão de que os ciclos de reformação do olho afinal eram naturais e nada tinham a ver com os esforços do projecto.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Stormfury
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hrd_sub/sfury.html
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/hrd_sub/stormfury_era.html

Mas nem tudo foi um fracasso, foi da experiência de voar nos furacões adquirida neste projecto que hoje temos as missões RECON tão úteis para recolher dados fiáveis dos mesmo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Set 2008 às 17:15)

Agora deixo o meu alerta:

Recomendo piamente o uso de capas e guarda chuvas quando estiver a chover... nao va cair '' xixi '' e dizem que é chuva tropical!!! 


Sinceramente sou completamente contra ás experiencias meteorologicas e isso podera refletir-se contra nos humanos um dia mais tarde...


por isso

Deixem Chover !!!


----------

